# Heaters, such a bothersome chore to deal with



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I started doing research on heaters today and I've learned a few things. I'm using a few heaters right now, 2 TopFins and an Aquaclear. I read that the TopFins have a tendency to overheat more and not much on the Aquaclear heaters. I'm using a 50W TopFin on a 32G (It's still warm outside, I don't need that much heating. XD) and a 25W on a 10G with 5G of water in it. I'm worried more about the 10G than the 32G.

But right now my concern is about two brands, Eheim and Marineland. I know I'm going to switch heaters within the next month. I don't know which one I want to go with, Eheim Jager or Marineland Stealth. I'm leaning towards the Jager because of the horror stories I've heard about the stealths;

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/103155-beware-marineland-stealth-pro-heater.html

Btw, what causes a heater to explode and when one does explode, how do I clean it up if it's in my tank?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Man... that's terrifying. I'm still wondering what heater to use in my tanks, I don't have any yet cause the summer keeps them at good temps but.... I'm really scared to get ones that might overheat or explode!

I'm going to keep an eye on this thread to see what people say.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Man... that's terrifying. I'm still wondering what heater to use in my tanks, I don't have any yet cause the summer keeps them at good temps but.... I'm really scared to get ones that might overheat or explode!
> 
> I'm going to keep an eye on this thread to see what people say.


I don't think it's very likely that a heater explode, assuming you turn it off when you change your water.

The first post of this thread will scare you:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11149&highlight=heater+fail


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I don't think it's very likely that a heater explode, assuming you turn it off when you change your water.
> 
> The first post of this thread will scare you:
> 
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11149&highlight=heater+fail


That's good to know at least!

Yes! The first post is terrifying, but the rest are pretty informative!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Actually, the Stealth Pros have a pretty good history of exploding. Don't know if they've fixed the problem, but so far given their track record, I'd stay away from the "new and improved" Stealths.

The old Stealths have been very reliable - they're all I use besides a few Eheim Jagers.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I picked up a Jager a few months back. I rather like it. I'm planning on slowely phasing out my older tronic's. I like the lift up temp setting rather than the twist and hope you got it right method of my older ones.

Never had a heater explode. I think if you pay attention to the fact water and electricity don't mix you'll be fine.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Steath is the solid black one right? I have one 100w? for 90 gal, anyway still work for the last ...I don't know how many years maybe 5. I don't play with the temp, just leave it at 84 F, so far everytime I look its 84 in the winter and summer.


----------

